# VR6 turbo vacuum



## vrt-mk3 (Dec 25, 2009)

can someone please show me a diagram on how to hook up my vacuum lines i know mine are all wrong or tell me what lines go where


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: VR6 turbo vacuum (vrt-mk3)*

You want your waste gate to ideally be right after the turbo 
(cleanest boost signal).
Your boost gauge should be after the throttle body 
(so it shows vac).
Put a check valve in line to the evap purge valve by the intake. 
(installed so boost can't go into the line, only vac).
Diverter valve should be on a post throttle body vac source as well
(so it responds immediately).


_Modified by GinsterMan98 at 12:12 AM 1-14-2010_


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

the bov/dv might not have or need a boost only source


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

*Re: VR6 turbo vacuum (vrt-mk3)*

boost line from turbo goes to bottom of wastegate. if you have a boost controller, install it between the turbo and wg.
you can hook the vac line from your fpr to your diverter valve or T into the evap line that is located by the throttle body
hope that helps


----------



## vrt-mk3 (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: VR6 turbo vacuum (dub_slug)*

thanks guys thats exactly what i needed


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: VR6 turbo vacuum (GinsterMan98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GinsterMan98* »_You want your waste gate to ideally be right after the turbo 
(cleanest boost signal).
Your boost gauge should be after the throttle body 
(so it shows vac).
Put a check valve in line to the evap purge valve by the intake. 
(installed so boost can't go into the line, only vac).
Diverter valve should be on a post throttle body vac source as well
(so it responds immediately).

_Modified by GinsterMan98 at 12:12 AM 1-14-2010_




Jefnes3 said:


> The PROPER place to get boost signal is on the boost pipe just BEFORE the TB.
> At the compressor: you'll see pressure drop with revs...
> At the manifold: is possible to 'overspeed' the turbo.
> Think: part throttle and high revs. manifold is not at full boost, turbo can spin to ~any rpm. (no control at the turbo)
> ...


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

huichox4 said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *GinsterMan98* »_You want your waste gate to ideally be right after the turbo
> (cleanest boost signal).
> Your boost gauge should be after the throttle body
> (so it shows vac).
> ...


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

masterqaz said:


> huichox4 said:
> 
> 
> > _Quote, originally posted by *GinsterMan98* »_You want your waste gate to ideally be right after the turbo
> ...


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

huichox4 said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *GinsterMan98* »_You want your waste gate to ideally be right after the turbo
> (cleanest boost signal).
> Your boost gauge should be after the throttle body
> (so it shows vac).
> ...


----------



## dubdriver808 (Sep 22, 2006)

speaking of vacuum my car is reading on my boost gauge 11 to 12 at idle at rev it would go up is this normal??? i hear people at 20 at idle


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

Depends on setup of course but normally 11 to 12 is too low. ~15 could be considered minimum, 16 and up is fine. What is your vac when engine braking?


----------

